# My brave boy Cody's final pics (can be heartbreaking for someone who just lost golden



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hi everybody. 

I just received a magazine published by Michigan State Vet School in the mail today. The magazine features a story about our beloved Golden Cody who passed away back in March this year. They also sent us a couple of pictures of Cody at the clinic. Reading the article and looking at our brave boy going through all those procedures and fighting till the end brings me tears but I wanted to share these pictures and the article with you as a tribute to Cody. He passed away two weeks after the surgery the article talks about. I'm attaching pictures but if you would like, the article can be found here: 
Page 6-11.
http://old.cvm.msu.edu/documents/perspectives_2008-1_small.pdf


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Forgot to attach the last picture.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sad yet beautiful. You did everything humanly possible to save Cody, and I'm sure he knew that. Veterinary teaching hospitals are fabulous, although the results aren't always what we hope for. Cody was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, that first picture with his eyes saying "what are you guys about to do to me?" just breaks my heart. This must be a difficult article for you to read. You have to know in your heart that you did everything possible to save your boy; he knows it. I hope he's playing at the Bridge with my angel Cody, gone three years.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for sharing those pictures. I know that it must have been very hard to read the article and then post it here.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - I'm so sorry you lost him - to me that first picture - he looks apprehensive yet obedient and trusting at the same time. What a good boy. I'm sure he loved having all those people around him though - be comforted in that - that room is filled to capacity! I'd say he was well loved by the staff there.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Oh, that first picture with his eyes saying "what are you guys about to do to me?" just breaks my heart. This must be a difficult article for you to read. You have to know in your heart that you did everything possible to save your boy; he knows it. I hope he's playing at the Bridge with my angel Cody, gone three years.


Your boy was Cody too! I am sure they are all playing together. I think the name sounds so friendly and was a perfect name for Cody  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Awww - I'm so sorry you lost him - to me that first picture - he looks apprehensive yet obedient and trusting at the same time. What a good boy. I'm sure he loved having all those people around him though - be comforted in that - that room is filled to capacity! I'd say he was well loved by the staff there.


Thank you all for kind words. The staff there were all so professional and compassionate. Some got really attached to Cody-boy while his two week long stay there...when he stopped eating, they offered their lunch to see if he would be more interested. He was a good patient too. I miss him so much every day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cody looks so courageous. I'm sure the photos and article are so bitter sweet. Thank you so much for sharing with us. Cody was such a gorgeous brave boy. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Words just cannot express how sorry I am for your loss. What a brave fighter he was. In the photos he looks so cooperative and trusting of those who cared for him.

R.I.P. Beautiful Boy, Cody

~Jackie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a brave boy Cody was, bless his heart.

RIP sweet boy!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Cody~Godspeed


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*So Sorry...*

I started tearing up when I saw that first picture of Cody, it reminded me so much of my girl at the end...I'm so sorry for your loss. I did get to tell my girl how good she was before she went into surgery..she didn't make it through..it is so sad when we lose them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cody was beautiful...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you for sharing you story. run free and happy dear cody


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what A Beautiful And Brave Boyhe Was. I Know How You Hurt....i Lost My Kaycee May 2 And I Miss H So Much. I Somwtimes Still Half Expect He Er To Com And Get On The End Of The Sofa And Start Licking My Feet. I Still Reach Out To Rub Her In The Night Some Times. We Never Stop Loving Our Beloved Dogs, And I Have So Many I Miss And Love Still.*


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

lalala, here is a final picture of my boy Cody. You're right...it is a gentle name, and all the Codys I've ever met have been gentle souls. My guy had degenerative myelopathy, which eventually went to his brain, causing a series of devastating seizures. He is sleeping in this photo, an hour before the vet came to our house. He got to have all of his favorite snacks, and most of his dearest friends came to bid him adieu. Those boys are smiling down on us, knowing we did everything we could to keep them here, and knowing we gave them that final gift of love when we couldn't make it better.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful guy. I know you must miss him deeply. Thank you for sharing the photos and the story and remember that Cody's time at a teaching hospital is a learning experience for the next generation. Brave Cody, the pioneer.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww geez, what a gentle and trusting soul. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> lalala, here is a final picture of my boy Cody. You're right...it is a gentle name, and all the Codys I've ever met have been gentle souls. My guy had degenerative myelopathy, which eventually went to his brain, causing a series of devastating seizures. He is sleeping in this photo, an hour before the vet came to our house. He got to have all of his favorite snacks, and most of his dearest friends came to bid him adieu. Those boys are smiling down on us, knowing we did everything we could to keep them here, and knowing we gave them that final gift of love when we couldn't make it better.


Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful boy Cody's picture. He seems so calm and content...so beautiful. 

That was the hardest thing I'd ever experienced in my life but when the time came, I knew I had to let him go. We couldn't bring him home the last time...we knew he wanted to come home. His oxygen level was too low at that point for a transport. But I was so thankful that both my husband and I got to be right by his side. He left us at 2 in the morning. I try to remember him as this gentle-hearted giant who loved to chase the frisbee and gave us so much joy and wisdom but the last day of his life is still so vivid before my eyes.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Its very hard to look at! I love these dogs more than I can say. Poor Cody


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that with us. Cody looks like a giant sweet soul and handsome too. I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Cody - he looked a very special boy.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Cody


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a brave boy your angel Cody was. Thank you for sharing this with us. I have an angel Kody too. Im sure they are all best of friends at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Lalala,

Thanks for sharing your story of your lovely boy Cody. Those pictures really show the compassion and professionalism at Michigan State. We lost our Bailey on March 3rd this year at MSU. I have nothing but praise for the staff at that facility. That last picture though was a real tear jerker for me. If that is a CAT scan machine, that is the last procedure our Bailey had done before we found out the Tumor had invaded his spine and was inoperable. Bailey was a darker red golden and seeing that picture made me take a double take.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that last pic started the tears. Cody was obviously very well loved, I'm sorry he's no longer with you. It sounds like he had a great group of people at the vet school doing everything they could for him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

There are no words! What a brave boy!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Oh, that first picture with his eyes saying "what are you guys about to do to me?" just breaks my heart.


 
that's funny - i was thinking he was waiting for one of those hands to give him a cookie! 

thanks for sharing your story and the article. i'm so glad he had you as owners!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> lalala, here is a final picture of my boy Cody. You're right...it is a gentle name, and all the Codys I've ever met have been gentle souls. My guy had degenerative myelopathy, which eventually went to his brain, causing a series of devastating seizures. He is sleeping in this photo, an hour before the vet came to our house. He got to have all of his favorite snacks, and most of his dearest friends came to bid him adieu. Those boys are smiling down on us, knowing we did everything we could to keep them here, and knowing we gave them that final gift of love when we couldn't make it better.


INDEED Fins INDEED!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hero Cody*

Thanks for sharing Cody's pics and story.

A true Hero!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these pictures of Cody with us. What a handsome and courageous boy he was.


----------

